# TiVo HD Series 3 TCD652160 UPGRADED to XL & Lifetime Plus Service



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have as Series 3 TiVo that I have placed on eBay for sale. This is in all aspects, a NEW TiVo in looks and functionality. I bet it has less than 30 days of use on it. We moved and are down to one TV.

The eBay Auction!


----------

